# Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

IIRC, Volvo bought the rights to Audi's I5 a long time back. The Volvo I5 used to be exactly the same as the Audi version. Is it still? Or atleast still based on it? I was just thinking that Volvo turbo I5's might be suitable for fairly easy transplant into an Audi without offending the Audi gods...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (duandcc)*

The Volvo I5's are transversally mounted.....


----------



## Hervast (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (duandcc)*

Volvo used ONLY Audi/VW I5 tdi engines, I5 gasoline engines found in 850 and later models are their own development.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (Hervast)*

Yeah, Volvos are running like 2.5l turbo and non-turbo motors. Now they also have 2.4s. i think the largest Audi one was the 2.3l non-turbo and the 2.2l turbo.


----------



## Audiwuff (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (blkaudicq)*

There was a 2.6L non-turbo I5 offered in SA Vanagons, apparently. Could be a sweet upgrade.


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (Hervast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Volvo used ONLY Audi/VW I5 tdi engines, I5 gasoline engines found in 850 and later models are their own development.[HR][/HR]​That's what I've heard too. The I5 gasoline engines are "modular" engines made by Volvo themselves ("modular" as in I4 2.0 in the S/V40, I5 2.5 in the S/V70 and I6 3.0 in the S90).


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (Orjan)*

It is correct that the 5-cylinder Volvo engine is their own design, also correct that the TDI engines came from Audi, but not anymore! Since a couple of years ago Volvo designed their own diesel engines, which means that they dont use Audi diesels anymore.
The diesel relationship with VW/Audi has gone a long way. I'm sure many of you remember the old 240 D6 models from the late 70's? Yup, VW diesels! The engine is a 2.4 I-6 that VW developed for the LT van, and that volvo found suitable for their 240 and 740 cars. In other words, Volvo has bought diesels from VW for over 20 years. On the other hand, the diesel engines in the S/V40 series are from Renault, not VW.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Volvo I5 = Audi I5, still? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah, Volvos are running like 2.5l turbo and non-turbo motors. Now they also have 2.4s. i think the largest Audi one was the 2.3l non-turbo and the 2.2l turbo. [HR][/HR]​The engine from the Volvo T5 is also a 2.3.....


----------

